# which auger



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

another crazy job tub keeps backing up I am the third plumber that always worries me will I get paid? small bathroom s trap on the lavy someone has opened the floor to replace the waste and overflow 
using tubular pvc and ferncos to connect to an 1 1/2 copper line 
ran the super vee kept bouncing off something ran the camera in boy do I love my little ridgid! see something in there looks meatallic a pen or hard plastic a beret whatever it is is curved up against the sidewall of the pipe tried my k50 with all the heads I have cant break it next step is to open the ceiling and cut out some pipe
any ideas for a stoppage like that


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Water ram


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

You've already come up with the right solution.....open the ceiling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I would try and use a wet vacuum, probably won't work it the object is heavy. But if its light enough it would save a lot of time. Would only take a few minutes to try. I would suck from the overflow and plug the strainer.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

First question-can a shampoo cap get in there? Fill the sink 100% vacuum from the tub. Maybe air ram from the sink to knock it loose. It's probably stuck in there real good.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

we have a winner! shampoo cap it was the type that has a flip open cap had to open the ceiling and cut the pipe apart to retrieve it at first I thought it was a shell or a kids superhero toy hat
the tub drain had no screen or stopper that little guy went right down the 1 1/2 copper drain pipe about 5 foot took a 90 turn went another foot and then thru 2 street 45s there was a cast iron ideal bend with a male adapter screwed in the iron nipple had a large buildup on the inside the cap got stuck there 
one never knows what one will find!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Sometimes it's a baby wash cloth-sometimes Scuba Steve


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just pulled out a scrunchie (thick pony tail tie)


----------

